# hulk gym



## doylejlw (Feb 14, 2010)

does anyone go hulk gym down gravesend?


----------



## doylejlw (Feb 14, 2010)

bump :bounce:


----------



## deeppurple (Mar 13, 2010)

have heard good reviews bout that place, heard it's the place to be for powerfreaks


----------



## Shane oconnor (Jun 1, 2010)

wish i lived in kent, that gym looks phat! http://www.trainathulks.com/


----------



## doylejlw (Feb 14, 2010)

deeppurple said:


> have heard good reviews bout that place, heard it's the place to be for powerfreaks


 same here. might have to give it try after get back off holiday


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Shane oconnor said:


> wish i lived in kent, that gym looks phat! http://www.trainathulks.com/


that looks amazing there! its got a god damn protein bar an all sorts :lol: would love to train there just for a day!


----------



## DRED (Apr 13, 2006)

its only up the road from me so i might check it out in the morning


----------



## pecman (May 11, 2008)

Stuck my head through the door to take a look and the guy there came across as a bit of a tw*t.

Good equiptment but it is tiny..

Will be sticking to my gym i think, nothing comes close..


----------



## deeppurple (Mar 13, 2010)

pecman said:


> Stuck my head through the door to take a look and the guy there came across as a bit of a tw*t.
> 
> Good equiptment but it is tiny..
> 
> Will be sticking to my gym i think, nothing comes close..


hey, what gym do you train in?


----------



## pecman (May 11, 2008)

Rochester Health club (moores) top of blue bell hill


----------



## sthelensboy1989 (May 20, 2010)

looks a top gym. alsong as its not full of all these poser boy


----------



## LunaticSamurai (May 19, 2009)

pecman said:


> Rochester Health club (moores) top of blue bell hill


 I know a couple of guys that used to train there, how long you been going?


----------



## pecman (May 11, 2008)

Approx 2yrs, Was at Beefs before that then Rhinos in Gravesend All top notch Gyms..

But Moores is the nuts


----------



## deeppurple (Mar 13, 2010)

pecman said:


> Approx 2yrs, Was at Beefs before that then Rhinos in Gravesend All top notch Gyms..
> 
> But Moores is the nuts


heard great stuff bout beefs, bad stuff bout rhinos.

is that rochester club any good then?


----------



## Dantreadz85 (Jun 4, 2009)

this is only like 20 mins from where i work


----------



## LunaticSamurai (May 19, 2009)

pecman said:


> Approx 2yrs, Was at Beefs before that then Rhinos in Gravesend All top notch Gyms..
> 
> But Moores is the nuts


Beefs is good, i know a few guys there too, Ministry is good also... never been to moores but heard a lot about it.


----------



## pecman (May 11, 2008)

Yes Rhino's has a bad rep, And wouldn't train there again but some may like the attitude.

Beefs is good but parking is shat and there new gym beefs and babes is good too but again naff parking, That one is by bluewater...

Rochester health club (moores) is by far the best gym i have seen, It caters for every one, it has tons of cardio all on the second floor for the ladies and also has Machines up there too if they don't feel right going down stairs with the big boys 

They have shat loads of dumbbells and pretty much 2 of every machine you could think of all lined up in rows, For each body part. it's massive.

It has a swimming pool juccuzy (SP) sauna, And tons of FIT women and i mean FIT!!!

They have 2 squat racks 2 smith machines every thing a bodybuilder will ever need, so until i see a gym that can offer that i'm staying put lol.


----------



## deeppurple (Mar 13, 2010)

pecman said:


> Yes Rhino's has a bad rep, And wouldn't train there again but some may like the attitude.
> 
> Beefs is good but parking is shat and there new gym beefs and babes is good too but again naff parking, That one is by bluewater...
> 
> ...


whats the prices like?

and to go back to rhinos, i dunno what you heard but the stuff i heard was pretty bad. was going to train there until i heard some serious stuff from ex members. of course rumours can be rumours, but when you hear it from different groups of people you do kind of think ''hmmmmm''

i was considering joining up to hulks, or moores if its good.


----------



## TheHammer (Jun 20, 2010)

looks good from the photos on theweb site but cant see any swiss balls pmsl!!!!


----------



## Dantreadz85 (Jun 4, 2009)

where about is beefs an babes mate ? im literally minutes from bluewater at work an looking for one close to here ? cheers mate


----------



## whackedout (Sep 10, 2009)

Just looked at their website TBH I was expecting the gym to look much more hardcore than it does. Like some of their T-shirts though. might get a couple.


----------



## deeppurple (Mar 13, 2010)

whackedout said:


> Just looked at their website TBH I was expecting the gym to look much more hardcore than it does. Like some of their T-shirts though. might get a couple.


just popped down there (hulks).

it's not the biggest of places, but there was some dude doing reps on a 140kg log....and the suppliments are pretty fairly priced too.

gunna have a peep in rhinos i think too in a week or two, regardless of its awful reputation. i'll see what it's like too.


----------



## deeppurple (Mar 13, 2010)

Popped in hulks today didnt actually seem very bad at all........

i enjoyed the atmosphere too. yes it isnt gigantic i agree but it does seem to have ''it'' if you get me.it does to me seem to aim more for powerlifters and strongmen than bodybuilders.

i suppose different people have different views,but i did see some lad squat 360 which i clapped at and embarrassed myself!

ive heard of rhinos mainly bad stuff though in all honesty but i was told it was double hulks size? sposed to be owned by britains strongest woman?


----------



## pecman (May 11, 2008)

Every thing mrP said really, Glad your back on here Dan.

Moores is £46pm but for what you get it is worth it if you can stretch to it.

B & B is on the old A2 heading towards dartford with blue water on your left from the Mc Donalds roundabout it's approx 1-2mls up on your left.


----------



## feline (Jul 15, 2010)

Gym is crap equipment is **** .


----------



## phys sam (Jan 11, 2008)

thats an excellent review. Thanks.

Your name and the implication that you may be wearing a catsuit and be extremely hot is the only possible saving grace.


----------



## feline (Jul 15, 2010)

Would like to tell everyone about RHINOS just started training there ive been to beefs and babes thats ok been to moores too dear for me been to hulks thats just a joke and i do competetive bodybuilding, hulks is a waste of space and time their staff are fat no nothing about training at all, Ministry of muscle is a fantastic gym and i go there from time to time love steve hes great .

As for Rhinos I must say its the best gym by far got a seperate leg room tonnes of leg gear , the dumbells go upto 90kg not that i can lift that lol The staff there are fantastic didnt wait at all to be shown around Joanne who co owns it brillant women strict mind but knows her stuff she is already working with me for my next show FREE too she dosent charge the supplement shop is out of this world for clothes too the upstairs has all the cardio and M.M.A fighting too they also do self defence classes for all their women and at £3 a workout or £30 a month no one can touch it for price or class people need to take a look for themselves then make your own mind up im glad i didnt listen to gossip i love the place plus the owner has got me a modeling job and im also being filmed for my next show at the gym people need to look at the equipment they have pieces no other gym has dont knock it till you try it. Try all the gyms in the ares and trust me i will see you take up rhinos any day .


----------



## feline (Jul 15, 2010)

go to rhinos wait till you see the gym xxx


----------



## blueberries (Jul 3, 2010)

protein bar looks nice


----------



## JamStyle (Jul 15, 2010)

If anybody wants to get into the slightest bit of shape. I reccomend going no where near Hulks! The equipment quality is that of argos. I joined up for a month and regretted it big time. The weights where cheap and of poor quality also - to the extent of that there was chunks missing out of them!! One of the dumbbells even snapped in half. Just as a test of knowledge I asked one of the staff to write me out a diet - put it this way - i would feed my 4year old niece more food to save her from malnurishment. All the protein tubs are over priced. And also i dont understand how over-weight people can run a gym? When they clearly dont do any exercise them self. My rant coming to an end - save your money and put it towards something useful i.e a new gym memebership @ BEEFS


----------



## Diesel Power (Dec 26, 2009)

sthelensboy1989 said:


> looks a top gym. alsong as its not full of all these poser boy


x4

Although they can be fun to take the **** out of if need a good laugh


----------



## feline (Jul 15, 2010)

If you live in gravesend you must try the new rhinos fantastic i love it everything is done for us bodybuilders and strongmen plus they have M.M.A there too im competing soon and trust me there diets are untouchable ive been on the bb circuit a few yrs they have six guys competing from there and the owners are right behind all of them ive never seen such support from a gym my last gym was never like that, and their protein shop is to die for or just go in and try one of their fruit protein shakes OH MY GOD never knew protein tasted so good xx


----------



## deeppurple (Mar 13, 2010)

MrP said:


> If u want train or c proper strong man gym go down to 'Ministry of Muscle'
> 
> Now thats a strongman gym, with ALOT of strong men training there plus some UK pro's!!!
> 
> ...


yea buddy i am, i go down there once a week to train legs. it seems quite nice i think! but i just keep myself to myself. i am actually going to ministry soon as it is a lot closer to me than hulks


----------



## doylejlw (Feb 14, 2010)

Aint had chance to get down HULK gym yet but after reading whats been said about it dunno if i wanna now. :confused1:


----------



## doylejlw (Feb 14, 2010)

deeppurple said:


> yea buddy i am, i go down there once a week to train legs. it seems quite nice i think! but i just keep myself to myself. i am actually going to ministry soon as it is a lot closer to me than hulks


Where abouts is ministry of muscle then ?


----------



## JamStyle (Jul 15, 2010)

doylejlw said:


> Aint had chance to get down HULK gym yet but after reading whats been said about it dunno if i wanna now. :confused1:


Trust me - Save your money! :laugh:


----------



## 1Tonne (Jun 6, 2010)

pecman said:


> Approx 2yrs, Was at Beefs before that then Rhinos in Gravesend All top notch Gyms..
> 
> But Moores is the nuts


Train at Moores also. Love the place. Staff are funny bunch too. Tend to avoid between 4-6 as always packed. Love my morning workouts.


----------



## doylejlw (Feb 14, 2010)

JamStyle said:


> Trust me - Save your money! :laugh:


see your from darford aswell, where abouts do you train?


----------



## JamStyle (Jul 15, 2010)

doylejlw said:


> see your from darford aswell, where abouts do you train?


Beefs @ Strood. Think its worth the money. You join up @ Beefs and you got the choice of two gyms then. Ideal. :thumb:


----------



## cecil_sensation (Jan 26, 2009)

that gym rules

massive protein bar. makes the protein bar at my gym look like a shoe box lol


----------



## JamStyle (Jul 15, 2010)

oliver Roberts said:


> that gym rules
> 
> massive protein bar. makes the protein bar at my gym look like a shoe box lol


If over priced sugar ridden protein is your thing then sure lol


----------



## deeppurple (Mar 13, 2010)

JamStyle said:


> If over priced sugar ridden protein is your thing then sure lol


you mean the protein in hulks?


----------



## cecil_sensation (Jan 26, 2009)

JamStyle said:


> If over priced sugar ridden protein is your thing then sure lol


actualy to be fair Derek who owns the gym i use, is extremely fussy on protein he buys and sells. does it all at very good prices.


----------



## doylejlw (Feb 14, 2010)

strood bit far to go for my, might stick to reflexions only up road from me :thumbup1:


----------



## JamStyle (Jul 15, 2010)

deeppurple said:


> you mean the protein in hulks?


Yep I mean Hulks. They was even selling samples at one point? Maybe they are running out of money? Spent it all on the cheap equipment possibly.


----------



## JamStyle (Jul 15, 2010)

oliver Roberts said:


> actualy to be fair Derek who owns the gym i use, is extremely fussy on protein he buys and sells. does it all at very good prices.


Like every good gym should. Why would a gym want to sell you stuff that will make you fat/ bloated and have rotten teeth lol Just looks bad on them right?

Stick to your gym - sounds like a good and wise owner already lol :thumb:


----------



## deeppurple (Mar 13, 2010)

JamStyle said:


> Yep I mean Hulks. They was even selling samples at one point? Maybe they are running out of money? Spent it all on the cheap equipment possibly.


i take it you've got a hatred for the gym haha. why? they cant be running out of money every time i go in there its really busy?

im going to have to correct you on one thing though and that is they dont 'sugar up their whey'...i buy my protein powder from the same rep as they buy theirs from. and they are selling samples because people asked try before you buy, i was one of them as the rep doesn't give samples anymore! i use Muscle Fury and Multipower Iso....both brilliant:confused1:

cant say about the cheap equipment though i only train legs down there. power rack and leg press seems ok. is it really that bad!? i might have to check next time! what things are dodgy, id like to try them out lol:laugh:

i will say one thing, there are a few fannies who go down there.


----------



## deeppurple (Mar 13, 2010)

doylejlw said:


> strood bit far to go for my, might stick to reflexions only up road from me :thumbup1:


reflexions is a good old school gym mate, 25 quid a month by direct debit too, cant go wrong!

been offered to train up there recently, so it looks like soon i'll be between M.O.M and reflexions


----------



## feline (Jul 15, 2010)

OK enough of hulks I think everyone should look at all the gyms that are near where they live as the price of petrol keeps going up so do your home work look at the staff that serve you for one see what reception you get off the owners of the gyms, LOOK at the equipment they are offering you and facilities for the price they are asking, also what ever level you want to train at can the gym help you give you advice ect for the sport you do. Like ive said before MINISTRY is great but way too far, HULKS is a joke trust me , RHINOS has everything you need plus fantastic parking, BEEFS is good but crap parking so all of you way up the cost and travel and get the best gym for you xxx


----------



## MrP (Nov 19, 2009)

I have aggree with Feline.

Enough about Hulks, its crap we no that lol (multipower) protein is cheap and narsty i wouldnt use it if was free. lol :lol:

It wouldnt put muscle on a sparrow

I would go to a gym where u can look upto the staff not have to help them lol


----------



## feline (Jul 15, 2010)

Listen Ive trained in all of these gyms over the yrs apart from hulks well thats not a gym its a joke a real joke ,and deep purple you dont know how to train cause the power rack in hulks is real **** i wouldnt stick it in my garage , want a good power rack then go to ministry or Rhinos or Moores these all ave good kit as for hulks been busy ha ha ha you havent been to beefs or rhinos if you want to see busy ha ha ha xx


----------



## deeppurple (Mar 13, 2010)

feline said:


> Listen Ive trained in all of these gyms over the yrs apart from hulks well thats not a gym its a joke a real joke ,and deep purple you dont know how to train cause the power rack in hulks is real **** i wouldnt stick it in my garage , want a good power rack then go to ministry or Rhinos or Moores these all ave good kit as for hulks been busy ha ha ha you havent been to beefs or rhinos if you want to see busy ha ha ha xx


i dont know how to train? thanks for putting a personal remark in it:whistling: but trust me,offer me to your gym,ill outsquat and outdeadlift anybody in your gym anyday.:laugh:

i went down rhinos last week, until i got shouted at for dropping the weights about 1 inch from the floor. and sorry to say,i thought that bodybuilder woman was an absolute c*nt.you try putting down the weight i had gently! as ive said before im 5 mins away from Ministry. I love it there and have trained there before and train there still, it is a great gym but the power rack feels the same? i train my legs at Hulks as i have to go to gravesend on that day anyway, and i dont see whats wrong with the place i really dont. it does the job for what people need?yes ive been to bigger and better, but ive been to worse.

sounds like some people here work for other gyms and have problems with the people themselves.ive recently been informed of some problem between rhinos and hulks.wouldnt be suprised if theres people who work/manage or train there on here trying to slate the opposite gym.seen this kind of rubbish happen before.

EDIT - feline just noticed you said you havent trained at hulks. how would you know its a bad gym without training there? sounds like this stupid gym feud i keep hearing about.PS - big people from ministry come with me on leg day to train at hulks and dont mind it at all.


----------



## feline (Jul 15, 2010)

DEEPPURPLE I have trained at hulks as I live over that way if you look at the recent posts Ive trained in all of them and have told you that i like all of them apart from hulks as the equipment is **** I also do a lot of bb shows so thats why i train at ministry cause they have sarah bridges there who is fantastic there she knows all about gyms, training and diets I havent got any beef with hulks just saying their staff are fat and dont know what they are talking about as for equipment you need to stay at ministry . and everyone who runs a gym should be strict with their equipment no one has the right to abuse it sounds like you are a right dick in your own right x


----------



## deeppurple (Mar 13, 2010)

feline said:


> DEEPPURPLE I have trained at hulks as I live over that way if you look at the recent posts Ive trained in all of them and have told you that i like all of them apart from hulks as the equipment is **** I also do a lot of bb shows so thats why i train at ministry cause they have sarah bridges there who is fantastic there she knows all about gyms, training and diets I havent got any beef with hulks just saying their staff are fat and dont know what they are talking about as for equipment you need to stay at ministry . and everyone who runs a gym should be strict with their equipment no one has the right to abuse it sounds like you are a right dick in your own right x


a)i train at ministry!? 3 sometimes 4 days a week!

b)in ministry, you dont have to drop weight down slowly if your deadlifting?!? squatting?!? training with the farmers?!? yoke?!? atlas?!? explain how you got this idea of having to put down gently? i'll remember this next time i've got a 300+ yoke on my neck, i'll place it down nice and slow.

c)no bodybuilding women have trained in hulks. explain how you have trained there?

d)yes sarah is amazing. whats your name, i'll enquire about you.

e)thanks for calling me a d*ck, rather one of those than a liar 

have you actually put up any other posts on this forum except ones that slate a gym you've never been to? fair play if you dislike the gym, i know a few people who do....but you've got to train in there to make a decision:whistling:

ill agree with dan though, better supps would be sweet. some of the multipower is deadly.


----------



## JamStyle (Jul 15, 2010)

Lol I wouldnt go as far as hatred. But the place is a complete joke so i agree there with Feline. And busy? Depends what you call busy to be honest. The last time i went down there it was peak time and well, i more or less had a whole gym to myself.

Just me - **** equipment + broken dumbbells and wonky plates lol Lovely. Id expect more from Argos 

Have a proper look at their protein - its ****. My personal opinion. I wouldnt put that much sugar in my tea so i wouldnt drink a protein shake full of sugar either  lol Also as for the whole selling samples thing.. sample for a reason? If your silly enough to by a sample then thats your problem. No offence but if you want to try something atleast let it have enough protein in it - or your just wasting your money? Why not do what they do at beefs - actually do you a SHAKE rather then give you a little sappy drip.

And if you train down there you shouldnt have to ask if the equipment is ****ty.

Continuing with my essay! - I did find that the machines seem to be wonky - along with the floor. They where balancing machines out with 2.5kg - 5kg dumbbells! WTF is that all about? I'd lay back on the bench press machine and try not to wobble around to much to save 100kg falling on my neck. A health inspector wouldnt look to happy with the **** that goes on down there 

But I 100% agree with you about the fannies down there lol So i guess i will say - lets hope hulks stays open for a bit longer to save the w***kers coming down Beefs!!


----------



## jm2010 (Feb 21, 2010)

I've never seen a machine there being balanced with dumbells???

and whats all this about the protein, they sell scitec 100% whey and volumass 35, muscle fury, etc not just multipower.

The dumbells havent been replaced for a while dont see a problem with them, and they've got new plates aswell, those rubber tri grip ones.

to be honest i agree with deep purple its all this gym feuds, aslong as you can train at a gym properly then whats wrong with it, i dont give a flying f*ck aslong as i can hit each muscle group hard its fine whichever gym im in.


----------



## JamStyle (Jul 15, 2010)

I meant with a plate.

And they also sell a load of ****?

Its nothing to do with the whole 'gym feud' situation - if beefs or rhinos dont like hulks thats fk all to do with me?

Its my opinon that the place is a load of s**t and many others. You continue to waste your money.

Would be interesting to see how far you get with their advice and equipment. Especially seeing as their time is running out fast.

Congratulations to hulks though - seeing as they have managed to hold onto a set of dumbbells for a while 

The place has NO leisure license along with many other faults.

Why would you want to train in a place that has chunks missing out of the dumbbells - they are clearly UNEVEN. But aslong as your hitting a body part mate  Crack on.



jm2010 said:


> I've never seen a machine there being balanced with dumbells???
> 
> and whats all this about the protein, they sell scitec 100% whey and volumass 35, muscle fury, etc not just multipower.
> 
> ...


----------



## deeppurple (Mar 13, 2010)

JamStyle said:


> Lol I wouldnt go as far as hatred. But the place is a complete joke so i agree there with Feline. And busy? Depends what you call busy to be honest. The last time i went down there it was peak time and well, i more or less had a whole gym to myself.
> 
> Just me - **** equipment + broken dumbbells and wonky plates lol Lovely. Id expect more from Argos
> 
> ...


theres photos of when the gym first open on the wall in there....no balancing out with dumbells. some of their protein is top stuff. they have some decent sci tec.

im getting the feeling mate youre just slating the gym because you train at another. i have been in many worse gyms locally around the area. i have no problems in training on leg days down there at all.

how do you know it has no ''leisure licence?''. what are its other faults?


----------



## feline (Jul 15, 2010)

Jamstyle like your style and as for everyone else, I guess the dan guy has worked there so he should know what he is talking about x


----------



## JamStyle (Jul 15, 2010)

Like i said before they balanced their machines out with a PLATE. I'm not 15 lol I'm not gonna slag a gym off just because I train at another.

Their faults:

Machines

Dumbbells

Wonky Plates

Wonky Equipment

Protein

THE ADVICE FROM 'the proffesional workers'

The fact they dont even have a leisure license is laughable.

In my opinion it was some no it all know nothing that thought they would set up a gym. Obviously an infrequent trainer with more money then sense.

Mind - if they had enough money they might invest in some quality equipment.

You put words in my mouth and make judgements - about why i am voicing MY opinion on hulks. Thing is you train legs there? Judging from the 'average' frame. Your not a hard trainer anyway - so Hulks is probably the best place for you lol



deeppurple said:


> theres photos of when the gym first open on the wall in there....no balancing out with dumbells. some of their protein is top stuff. they have some decent sci tec.
> 
> im getting the feeling mate youre just slating the gym because you train at another. i have been in many worse gyms locally around the area. i have no problems in training on leg days down there at all.
> 
> how do you know it has no ''leisure licence?''. what are its other faults?


----------



## JamStyle (Jul 15, 2010)

Thanks! Its nice to have someone who is actually experienced also voice their opinions on Hulks.

Keep training at Rhinos - best thing you could ever do lol x



feline said:


> Jamstyle like your style and as for everyone else, I guess the dan guy has worked there so he should know what he is talking about x


----------



## deeppurple (Mar 13, 2010)

JamStyle said:


> Like i said before they balanced their machines out with a PLATE. I'm not 15 lol I'm not gonna slag a gym off just because I train at another.
> 
> Their faults:
> 
> ...


boy id challenge you to a squat anyday...


----------



## hulksgym (Aug 26, 2010)

oh very nice to see that Rhino's members and employees even find time to talk about hulks gym on here. Little piece of advice; if you had spent as much effort training and working as you do trying to spread malicious rumours, you would have been winning all sorts of comps by now! I must commend you for your efforts but problem is, your claims are so exaggerated that people have to come down the gym and see it for themselves and when they do and realise what an utter load of **** it is that has been spread, they laugh and they stay! so thanks, keep it up! We enjoy the regular council visits and know the health and safety officers by name; we always wonder what little delightful claims have been conjured up this time! I would say that you should come and see the gym for yourself, but oh sorry, I forgot, you are banned from the estate

To anyone else reading this, do yourself a favour, come and see what the fuss and the rumours are all about. email me for a FREE DAY PASS as I am so confident you will like what you see, I won't even charge you ([email protected])

oh and a leisure license??? please! You really shouldn't talk about stuff that you know nothing about as you make yourself look like a complete div. The building required a standard change of use from industrial to leisure and the council granted this on 26th May 2010.


----------



## Exilejoe#75 (Mar 31, 2009)

I live in the gravesend area and have experienced all of the local gyms, apart from reflections. Both the new and old rhinos are very good and the owners and workers know their stuff. Dec who works there is very good at what he does. But Jo is a bitch basically but she does know her stuff.

Hulks is ok but it is just too small and too busy. The machines are ok but its just the dumbells that let it down. The owner is very good though and always on the ball. But its just personal preference that i go to beefs.

Both the beefs are the best in my opinion, yes the parking isnt great but there is always a space somewhere. The equipment is very good quality and so is the layout of the gym. They have plenty of equipment and the owner and staff are very nice and knowledgable.


----------

